# الرسالة التى لم يفهمها سوى عبد الناصر



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2013)

*


*

*
 ..........................
* *
 فى بداية ثورة يوليو كان جمال عبد الناصر فى جولة بالقطار بمحافظات الصعيد، وكان القطار يقف فى كل محطة ويلوح عبد الناصر بيديه للناس، وفى إحدى المحطات أراد أحد عمال التراحيل أن يقول شيئاً للرئيس ولم ينجح،
 فألقى عليه بمنديله المحلاوى، وتلقف عبدالناصر المنديل بينما أصيب الأمن  المرافق له بالهلع خوفاً من أن يكون داخل المنديل قنبلة، وفتح الرئيس  المنديل فوجد به ( بصلة ورغيف عيش بتاو )، ولم يفهم أحد من الحضور رغم نمو  حاسة حب الاستطلاع ، لماذا رمى الرجل الطيب بهذا المنديل وما داخله؟.. إلا  أن جمال عبد الناصر كان الوحيد الذى فهم ماذا تعنى هذه الرسالة وأطل برأسه  بسرعة من القطار واخذ يرفع صوته فى اتجاه الرجل الذى ألقى بمنديل قائلا له
 : " الرسالة وصلت يا أبويا ، الرسالة وصلت . . "،

 وعندما وصل أسوان أصدر قانون عمال التراحيل والحد الأدنى والأقصى  للأجور،وفى خطابه مساء ذلك اليوم فى جماهير أسوان قال : " أحب أقول إن  الرسالة وصلت وأننا قررنا زيادة أجر عامل التراحيل إلى 25 قرشا فى اليوم  بدلا من 12 قرشا فقط ، كما تقرر تطبيق نظام التأمين الاجتماعى والصحى على  عمال التراحيل لأول مرة فى مصر"... لقد فهم جمال عبد الناصر الرسالة التى  لم يستطع أحد غيره أن يكسر شفرتها ، فالمنديل المحلاوى هو رمز عمال  التراحيل وهم العمال الموسميين الذين يتغربون فى البلاد بحثا عن لقمة العيش  ولا يجدون ما يأكلونه سوى عيش البتاو وهو نوع من الخبز يعرفه أبناء الصعيد  يصنع من الذرة مع مسحوق الحلبة.
 اقسم بالله زعيم يحس بالغلابة
 كم كنت انسان بما تحتوية كلمة انسان .... مصر لن تنسى زعمائها الذين اعطواا بلا حدود*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 فبراير 2013)

*بص يا عياد 

هم حاليا برضوا بيفهموا 

بس بيستعبطوا

أو .......و لا بلاش

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## V mary (8 فبراير 2013)

*متحصرنيش بقي 
اصبحت البلادة والسنتحة وعدم الاحساس المفهوم الرسمي السائد 
والمادة الوحيدة التي تدرس الان​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يا عياد--
 بس الحقيقه-- هو دلوقتى مش عارفا الناس حصل لها إيه-- إتجردت من الانسانيه و الاحساس اصلا--


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


 
*عمره ما جاع فى زمانه فقير*
*أو مالتقاش دوا للعِلّة*​ 
*دلوقت لعبةْ "اخطف طير"*
*والأمة فى خِدْمةْ شِلَّة *
*تكره جمال عبدالناصر*​ 
*يتّريقوا على طوابيرُه*
*علشان فراخ الجمعية*
*شوفوا غيره دلوقت وخيرُه*
*حتى الرغيف بقى أمنية *
*يرحم جمال عبدالناصر!!*​ 
*فيه ناس بتنهب وتسوِّف*
*لا يهمّها من عاش أو مات*
*ورضا العدو عنّا يخِوِّف*
*معناه أكيد إننا قَفَوات *

*من يوم مامات عبدالناصر!!*​ 

*(( عبد الرحمن الأبنودى )) *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 فبراير 2013)

*ياااااااااااه ياعياد ياخي كأنك بتتكلم علي مرسي بالظبط ياسبحان الله
صحيح اقلب القدره علي فمها يتقلب الريس منها
واللي خلف مامتش ياجدعان
حد يقدر ينكر الخير اللي عملوا مرسي لمصر من ساعه مابقي الريس
منقدرش ننكر انه هيخلي 3 ارغفه بس لكل مواطن
ومينفعش ننكر انه هيخلي 5 ليتر بنزين بس لكل مواطن
ومستحيل ننكر كم الحوادث والمصايب اللي بتحصل في البلد من يوم ماقال انا الرئيس☻

يااااه بجد اقول ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه
ربنا يخليك ليا ياااااااااااريسسسس
يامدلعنا ومهننا ومهشتكنا ومشهيصنا ☺

وعشان خاطر الريس وعشان كل الانجازات اللي عملها واللي بيعملها واللي لسه هيعملها في البلد انا قررت اخبطك تقييم ياعياد ☺☺

*


----------



## tamav maria (9 فبراير 2013)

نشيد مصر الجديد في عهد الاخوان

النهضة المشميشية حلوة واخوانية نطة حتت نطة لهطت كرسى وسلطه
 الثورة زعلانة هى اللى غلطانة سابت للاخوان كرسى وبرلمان

يامستنى خير من الاخوان يامستنى العسل من الدبان وعجبى


----------



## Strident (9 فبراير 2013)

طب مانا فهمتها من اول سطرين! معقولة حكام مصر وقتها كانوا من الغباء بحيث ما يفهموش حاجة زي دي؟


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

god bless you


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2013)

*: " الرسالة وصلت يا أبويا ، الرسالة وصلت . . "،
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2013)

الاعضاء الذين اعجبوا بهذه المشاركه وقيموها 

*حبو اعدائكم*،  *عبود عبده عبود*،  *MIKEL MIK*،  *واثقه فيك يارب*،  *thebreak-up*،  *tamav maria*،  *+بنت الكنيسة+*،  *white.angel*،  *النهيسى*،  *COPTIC_KNIGHT*،  *+febronia+*،   		    		 		 			 				

*لو اعرف ان كل التقيمات دي هتجيلي 
كنت نزلت الموضوع مرتين هههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الاعضاء الذين اعجبوا بهذه المشاركه وقيموها
> 
> *حبو اعدائكم*، *عبود عبده عبود*، *MIKEL MIK*، *واثقه فيك يارب*، *thebreak-up*، *tamav maria*، *+بنت الكنيسة+*، *white.angel*، *النهيسى*، *COPTIC_KNIGHT*، *+febronia+*،                                                         ​
> 
> ...


*( حداشر ) تقييم ؟*
:t33::t33:​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 فبراير 2013)

هو عبد الناصر كان فعلا حاسس بالناس الغلابة واعتقد انه مؤسس الثورة الصناعية فى مصر 
ولكن عيبه الوحيد انه دخل البلاد فى حروب كثيرة لا داعى لها اطلاقا فكان اسهل حاجة عنده نحارب حتى لو القضية لا تهمنا فى شىء 
وشكرا


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *( حداشر ) تقييم ؟*
> :t33::t33:​



ده نء ولا ارررررررررررررر ياعبود امسك الخشب 
طيب ما انت يتاخد تقيمات كتير اوى برضو  ههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

عبد الناصر دمر القومية المصرية تماماً لأجل القومية العربية....
عبد الناصر دمر التيار الليبرالي بعد ما كان في عصره الذهبي
عبد الناصر دمر ميزانية البلد بحروب غبية
عبد الناصر ايديولوجي دمر البلد دي وخد الفلوس من اغنياء الاقباط ووزعها  وضيع فلوس وموارد البلد في حروبه
عبد الناصر هو مؤسس الديكتاتورية في مصر

عبد الناصر وبال على البلد دي وهو بداية انحدارها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عبد الناصر دمر القومية المصرية تماماً لأجل القومية العربية....
> عبد الناصر دمر التيار الليبرالي بعد ما كان في عصره الذهبي
> عبد الناصر دمر ميزانية البلد بحروب غبية
> عبد الناصر ايديولوجي دمر البلد دي وخد الفلوس من *اغنياء الاقباط* ووزعها وضيع فلوس وموارد البلد في حروبه
> ...


*طيب بالراحة على نفسك *
*لأحسن أنا خايف عليك *
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> ده نء ولا ارررررررررررررر ياعبود امسك الخشب
> طيب ما انت يتاخد تقيمات كتير اوى برضو ههههههههههههه


*الآتنين*
*نق + قر*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب بالراحة على نفسك *
> *لأحسن أنا خايف عليك *
> :t33::t33::t33:​



انا مش ده اللي مجنني...

اللي مجنني الناس اللي بتترحم عليه بدل ما تلومه على المصايب اللي عملها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا مش ده اللي مجنني...
> 
> اللي مجنني الناس اللي بتترحم عليه بدل ما تلومه على المصايب اللي عملها


*بكرة تفهمه *
*الناس اللى كان حاططة فى السجون *
*هى دى اللى بتحكم مصر دلوقتى*
*وآدى انت شايف الحالة *
*أزاى الحال ؟*​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بكرة تفهمه *
> *الناس اللى كان حاططة فى السجون *
> *هى دى اللى بتحكم مصر دلوقتى*
> *وآدى انت شايف الحالة *
> *أزاى الحال ؟*​



ﻻ ده ماعملهاش غير بعد ما حاولوا يقتلوه! وﻻ نسيتوا انه كان عضو في الجماعة أصﻻً؟

والناس التانية اللي اتحطت في السجون؟

هو ماحطش الإسﻻميين بس....بل أي حد كان بيقول دولة مدنية أو غيره نفخه!


وأصﻻً جزء كبير من حركة الظباط الأحرار اخوان...وجزء كبير من اهدافهم كان نهب فلوس اغنياء المسيحيين = التأميم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ ده ماعملهاش غير بعد ما حاولوا يقتلوه! وﻻ نسيتوا انه كان عضو في الجماعة أصﻻً؟
> 
> والناس التانية اللي اتحطت في السجون؟
> 
> ...


*عبد الناصر كان أخوان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*والظباط الأحرار كمان فوق البيعة ؟؟؟؟*
*واغنياء المسيحين دة أية ؟*
*أول ناس أتأمموا كانت العيلة المالكة *
*دول كانوا مسيحييين ؟*
*اول مرة اعرفها يا جونى *
:t33:​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

لا الاقباط الاقطاعيين من ايام محمد علي

وعبد الناصر كان اخوان اه بس اختلف معاهم وهو في السلطة ولما حاولوا يقتلوه قلب عليهم

السادات كان ايه؟ هات اساميهم كده ونشوف مع بعض كام واحد في جماعة الإخوان المسلمين


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

وحضرتك سبت نقطة القومية وتدمير التيار الليبرالي ليه؟


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/188365


http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?issueno=8435&article=114700#.URgRMFkQQyY


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

وعلى فكرة عبد الناصر ما بدأش محب للمسيحيين والبابا كيرلس....وعاملهم وحش اكتر من مرة لحد ما حصل تغير في النص لاسباب مختلفة مش هاخش فيها دلوقتي...

عشان بس الناس اللي فاكراه بيموت في المسيحيين وكده



م الاخر هذا الرجل اول واحد رفع المعول لهدم مصر....وهو بذرة دمارها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لا الاقباط الاقطاعيين من ايام محمد علي


*أنت بتتكلم عن عبد الناصر والا عن ( محمد على ) باشا ؟*
*أول ناس أتأمموا وأنطردوا من البلد كان ملك أسمه*
*محمد فاروق*
*مسلم من ضهر مسلمين*​


> وعبد الناصر كان اخوان اه بس اختلف معاهم وهو في السلطة ولما حاولوا يقتلوه قلب عليهم


*عبد الناصر ما كانش اخوان*
*مش دراع أصلها *​ 



> السادات كان ايه؟ هات اساميهم كده ونشوف مع بعض كام واحد في جماعة الإخوان المسلمين


*مالنا ومال السادات طيب ؟*
*والسادات كمان ياسيدى عمره ما كان اخوان*​​​
*هو محمد على باشا على السادات كله مخرم على بعضه كدة ؟*​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

حضرتك برضو كالعادة مش بتركز في كﻻمي...

الإقطاعيين الأقباط اللي كانوا اغنيا من أياااام محمد علي دول بقى امم حاجتهم عبد الناصر.....اعتقد واضحة دي...

واعتقد انا ماقلتش ان المسيحيين بس اللي اتأممت حاجتهم.....انا قلت فوق ان جزء من الدوافع كان ده...

حطيت مقالتين فوق وفيهم المراجع بتاعتهم....والاتنين كانوا اخوان


وطبعاً حضرتك برضو متجاهل القومية وتدمير التيار الليبرالي.....


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

هو فيه سؤال محيرني من زمان يا استاذ عبود معلش....

هو ﻻزم اي حد مختلف مع حضرتك يطلع حمار ومخرم على بعضه ومش فاهم حاجة؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هو فيه سؤال محيرني من زمان يا استاذ عبود معلش....
> 
> هو ﻻزم اي حد مختلف مع حضرتك يطلع حمار ومخرم على بعضه ومش فاهم حاجة؟


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا قلت كدة ؟؟؟*
*عييييييب*
*طيب هو بالظبط اللى انا مختلف فيه معاك ؟*
*انت قلت عبد الناصر كان أخوان*
*سيبك من مواقع تانية دى مش مرجع*
*قلت لى أقباط ورجعت قلت محمد على*
*فعشان كدة أنا مش فاهمك بتتكلم عن مييين*
*بس كدة*​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

- طيب حضرتك من فضلك اقرا كﻻمي كويس....

المقاﻻت فيها مراجع....بالذات مذكرات ناس من وقتها....

ودي نقطة من 5...فيه 4 نقط اهم منها فوق كلها تدمير عبد الناصر  لمصر....

الاختﻻف كله في ده:
عبد الناصر حاجة كويسة في تاريخ مصر، وﻻ سبب اساسي في انحدارها وان دمارها كان على ايده؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وحضرتك سبت نقطة القومية وتدمير التيار الليبرالي ليه؟


*تدمير التيار الليبرالى ؟؟*
*أمال ياجونى ( أحسان عبد القدوس ) و ( نجيب محفوظ )*
*و ( أنيس منصور ) دول أية ؟؟*
*عندك فكرة ؟*
*وغيرهم من الكتاب*
*( طه حسين ) و ( توفيق الحكيم ) و ( عباس العقاد )*
*كل دول كانوا فى عهد عبد الناصر*
*ياجوووونى*
*مين اللى دمرهم ؟*​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

دول بتوع الليبرالية الاجتماعية...

انما الليبرالية السياسية دمرها.....يا ترى اللي كان بيقول يسقط حكم العسكر كان بيروح فين؟
الاحزاب راحت فين؟
الوفد راح فين؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> دول بتوع الليبرالية الاجتماعية...
> 
> انما الليبرالية السياسية دمرها.....يا ترى اللي كان بيقول يسقط حكم العسكر كان بيروح فين؟
> الاحزاب راحت فين؟
> الوفد راح فين؟


*ماحدش عمره قال يسقط حكم العسكر*
*هو كان نظام الحكم ديكتاتورى فعلا*
*بس احسن من الحكم الأسلامى بكتيييييرررر*
*اقولك على حاجة*
*عارف عبد الرحمن الأبنودى طبعا*
*اللى أتسجن فى عهد عبد الناصر دلوقتى كاتب فيه مرثية*
*كااااملة*​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماحدش عمره قال يسقط حكم العسكر*
> *هو كان نظام الحكم ديكتاتورى فعلا*
> *بس احسن من الحكم الأسلامى بكتيييييرررر*
> *اقولك على حاجة*
> ...



انا اكيد عارف ان حكم الإسﻻميين أسوأ حاجة ممكنة...

لكن ده مش معناه ان مبارك او عبد الناصر حلو...

لمجرد انه احسن شوية من الاسوأ، مش معناه انه حلو او مش سيء...

الاهم بقى....

انه حكمه اللي مش أسوأ أوي ده، هو اللي مهد الطريق لحكم الإسﻻميين...

ومبارك بغباوته.....حكمه خﻻ حكم الإسﻻميين بعده، او بالكتير بعد جمال حتتتممممييييي ﻻ مفر منه
ﻷنه سجن كل المعارضين وساب الاخوان عشان يخوف بيهم جورج بوش لما قعد يقول له الاصﻻح والديمقراطية وسيّبهم في 2005 وخدوا 88 كرسي في البرلمان...

ومش يتعلم ﻷ سايبهم برضو يعطوا (اول سنة ليا في الكلية كانوا بيكتبوا "شباب التيار الإسﻻمي")
من أول تاني سنة بيكتبوا علناً "شباب الإخوان المسلمين" )

وعايشين حياتهم...



فمش معنى ان عبد الناصر ماكانش الأسوأ، انه مش سييء......والاهم، انه مهد الطريق للأسوأ الله ينتقم منه


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

ﻻ انا مش فاكر اسامي بس اول كام سنة كان فيها يسقط حكم العسكر وسجنوا ناس كتير


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لكن ده مش معناه ان *مبارك* او عبد الناصر حلو...


*أديك نطيت بينا على مبارك*
*بعد محمد على والسادات *
*الموضوع خاص بعبد الناصر *
*ياجون*​


> فمش معنى ان عبد الناصر ماكانش الأسوأ، انه مش سييء......والاهم، انه مهد الطريق للأسوأ *الله ينتقم منه*


*تؤ تؤ تؤ*
*كدة أزعل منك بجد *
*هو فيه مسيحى بيدعى على حد بالأنتقام برضه ياجونى ؟*​​​
*خليت اية للسلفيين والمشايخ ؟*
*ع العموم هسيبك مع حاجة صوغننة تفكر فيها وترد عليا بكرة *
*عبد الناصر لما مات*
*كان حيلته أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*دة كان أكبر زعيم عربى فى أكبر دولة*
*والتأميم وما تأميمشى *
*كان حيلته أية *
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بس كدة *​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أديك نطيت بينا على مبارك*
> *بعد محمد على والسادات *
> *الموضوع خاص بعبد الناصر *
> *ياجون*​
> ...




مبارك كان مجرد مثال....باوضح ان اللي سييء شويتين بس مش تﻻتة، بيؤدي للأسوأ...

- الدعوة بالانتقام ده مجرد تعبير......يا ريت احس ان حضرتك بتحاول تفهم قصدي مش بتحاول تتلكك لي على غلطة 

- هو كفاية انه كان عايش في قصور الرئاسة لكنه اه ما سرقش واه ما نهبش....لكن جنون العظمة اللي عنده وتشبثه بالسلطة  وديكتاتوريته كانوا كارثة لوحدهم....


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*اوقات بحس أنه حلال فينا مورسى وعصابته ..أكيد التاريخ حابب يدينا  درس *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تؤ تؤ تؤكدة أزعل منك بجد
> هو فيه مسيحى بيدعى على حد بالأنتقام برضه ياجونى ؟*​



*مشكلة الزميل جوني مثاليته وبعده عن الواقع في التحليل، فلا يرَ إلا السلبيات، ويحبس نفسه في التنظير دون كلام حقيقي يأخذ كل النقاط بعين الإعتبار وبعد ذلك يخرج بحل للمشكلة.

حضرتك خايف على الإقطاع، طيب وبقية الشعب المصري (مسيحيين ومسلمين) ياكل من الزبالة يعني؟ عبد الناصر عمل إنجازات لم يعملها أي قائد مصري، أمم القناة، وأتاح التعليم للجميع، وأنشأ المصانع وأصلح الزراعة، وأنشأ جيش يُحسب له حساب بعد أن كان جيش الملك مضحكة للمنطقة، هذا غير تعزيز هوية مصر في العالم كله، وفي عهده كان الكل متساويا أمام الدولة، ولا ننسى أن الكتدرائية المرقسية بُنيت في عهده ولم نسمع عن "مسيحي ومسلم" في عهده.

حتة الديمقراطية والقومية العربية ممكن ناخد وندّي فيهم مش مشكلة، ممكن تعتبرهم سلبيات لو شئت (وأختلف معك طبعا)، لكن كُن منصفا وخذ الصورة كاملة وليس جزءا منها.*


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اوقات بحس أنه حلال فينا مورسى وعصابته ..أكيد التاريخ حابب يدينا  درس *



مرسي النتيجة الطبيعية والحتمية لحكم مبارك يا دونا



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *مشكلة الزميل جوني مثاليته وبعده عن الواقع في التحليل، فلا يرَ إلا السلبيات، ويحبس نفسه في التنظير دون كلام حقيقي يأخذ كل النقاط بعين الإعتبار وبعد ذلك يخرج بحل للمشكلة.
> 
> حضرتك خايف على الإقطاع، طيب وبقية الشعب المصري (مسيحيين ومسلمين) ياكل من الزبالة يعني؟ عبد الناصر عمل إنجازات لم يعملها أي قائد مصري، أمم القناة، وأتاح التعليم للجميع، وأنشأ المصانع وأصلح الزراعة، وأنشأ جيش يُحسب له حساب بعد أن كان جيش الملك مضحكة للمنطقة، هذا غير تعزيز هوية مصر في العالم كله، وفي عهده كان الكل متساويا أمام الدولة، ولا ننسى أن الكتدرائية المرقسية بُنيت في عهده ولم نسمع عن "مسيحي ومسلم" في عهده.
> 
> ...



أوﻻً: مسلم ومسيحي دي مش موجودة من قبل عبد الناصر والدليل ان وصلنا ان رئيس الوزراء كان مسيحي في الفترة اللي قبلها
فهي مش انجاز له

وهو عامل البابا كيرلس والمسيحيين وحش جداً لحد ما حصل معجزة او حاجة كده....مش هو اللي حلو يعني

ثانياً: وجيش مصر ماكانش مُسخة من أول 67؟ وحتى 73 اللي لحد النهاردة انا مستغرب اسرائيل وقفت الحرب ليه مع انها كانت هتاخد سينا للأبد؟
وحتى العدوان الثﻻثي خدنا على قفانا جامد وما انقذناش غير امريكا والاتحاد السوفييتي بس عشان خﻻفاتهم مع انجلترا وفرنسا....
وحتى حروب اليمن وغيرها اتهزأنا فيها

ثالثاً: الإقطاع ماكانش بهذا السوء كما صور لنا تعليم وإعﻻم عبد الناصر....ابسط مثال شوف جدودك كانوا عايشين ازاي هتعرف ان كانت عيشة مش وحشة...

ولو على الفقرا يعيشوا ازاي...دول سكاندينافيا فيها مثال رائع على الاشتراكية (دون تأميم)

رابعاً: تعزيز هوية مصر؟ عزيزي...هذا الرجل محا هوية مصر تماماً.....قبل 52 اقلية صغيرة من المصريين كانت تعتبر نفسها عرب أساساً ومعظمهم بيعتبروا نفسهم مصرييين ومش عرب (زي ما الإيرانيين النهاردة بيحسوا بالإهانة لو اتقال لهم انتو عرب).....لكن النهاردة المصريين بيتمسحوا كلهم في العروبة واللي يقول لك الهوية المصرية يستغربوه ويخونوه!

هذا الرجل محا كلمة مصر من الدولة وسماها الجمهورية العربية المتحدة (وفضل الاسم حتى بعد ما سوريا انفصلت تاني)

بقى المصري مستعد يموت عشان فلسطين والعراق واليمن وطظ في مصر! وانتقلنا من الهوية العربية للهوية الإسﻻمية بقى...ما خﻻص انتهت الهوية المصرية على ايد الراجل


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

حتة الانتقام دي يا جماعة انا متراجع عنها انا اسف!

واضح ان الناس مصممة تاخدها حرفياً فاتراجع عنها معلش.....انا معنديش كراهية شخصية للراجل واهلي يحبوه اوي لكن انا شخصياً شايف انه وبال على مصر واول واحد دمرها....

انسوا حتة الانتقام ربنا يرحمه ويا رب يخش السما...

لكن برضو هو في نظري خرب البلد دي ودمرها

انا مضطر اقوم انام وبكرة اشوف ردودكم وارد عليها...

تصبحوا على خير


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2013)

*اولا الله يرحمك يا عبد الناصر .. كان آخر الرجال المحترمين فى حكم البلد دى 

ثانيا .. الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية .. جونى انت حر طبعا مش عاجبك عبد الناصر مفيش مشاكل .. بس ببساطة متقدرش تحكم على الكل يا اما يكرههو عبد الناصر و يشوفوه ديكتاتور و وحش و شرير و زى الزفت لمجرد ان دى رؤيتك له .. لكن مش لازم تكون رؤية الشعب كله له .. انت بتتكلم من فراااااااغ .. مشكلتك الهوية المصرية و العربية و الليبرالية و القومية و كل الهرتلة اللى مالهاش اى 70 لازمة دى فى مقابل ان واحد مش لاقى ياكل .. عبد الناصر جه فى عصر الثروات فى مصر كانت فى ايد فئة معينة و باقى الشعب متداس بالجزمة .. كان عنده حلم انه يخلى كل الناس تعيش مرتاحة فى مستوى كويس .. مكنش عايز واحد ميلاقيش ياكل ولا حتة يتاوى فيها .. انت شايف ان الدنيا تولع و يولع المواطن الغلبان فى مقابل ان ميتقلش على مصر انها امة عربية .. فى داهية الناس بس المهم اللقب .. 

عبد الناصر كان حلمه القوة لمصر .. و شاف ان الاتحاد قوة و اقرب ناس يتحدو معانا باقى الدول العربية .. دة حلمه اللى الشعب كله ساعتها سانده فيه .. مادام كان هدفه الافضل للناس الغلابة يبقى انا معاه قلبًا و قالبًا .. امة عربية امة عفريتية معنديش ادنى مشكلة المهم الغلبان يقدر يعيش ميتحكمش عليه بالموت لمجرد انه مش لاقى ياكل .. و الناس المرتاحة اللى زينا تقعد تكتب شعارات كدابة عن القومية المصرية و الحلم المصرى و تاريخنا الفرعونى .. للاسف الكلام مبيأكلش عيش .. 

مش عجبك حلم عبد الناصر انت حر بس هرجع و اقولهالك للمرة المليووووووون انك مش المواطن الوحيد .. انت حيالله واحد من 90 مليون بنى ادم و ياريتك عايش فيها و ياريتك نمت يوم من غير عشا عشان تعذر الناس دى و ياريتك كنت مرة بايت فى كشك صفيح سقفه بيجيب مية عليك و متمرط و مش لاقى الدفا .. احنا من الناس المولودة فى بقنا معلقة دهب .. عشان كدة قاعدين نرغى فى الوقت اللى هتلاقي فيه عامل غلبان قاعد بيحسبها دلوقتى ان مفيش فى جيبه جنيه يجيب بيه عيش حاف حتى لعياله .. 

عبد الناصر خلق للناس حلم يسعوله .. وعدهم بالقوة و الراحة و العيشة المحترمة .. و نفذ وعده .. بغض النظر عن الطريقة بس اتنفذ و شافو بشاير للقوة دى 

اخر حاجة هقولهالك ردًا على جنون عظمة عبد الناصر .. عبد الناصر اما تنحى الناس نزلو فى مظاهرات بيهتفوله يرجع تاااااااااانى .. عبد الناصر اما مات اتعملتله جنازة متعملتش لحد فى العالم فى تاريخه و الشعب كله بكى عليه .. انت رافض تبقى من الشعب دة انت حر .. و انت فعلا مش من الشعب دة عشان انت مشوفتش اللى شافوه ولا دوقت المر اللى داقو ولا حتى عايز تقدر .. كل اللى بتعمله بتتهم الناس و تقول شعب حمار .. الشعب الحمار دة اللى دفع من ضرايبه و انت اتعلمت فى جامعته و بعدها قررت تسيبه و تسافر .. دة الشعب اللى بيتاخد من جيبه عشان انا و انت نتعلم .. احترم تعبهم شوية ... و ارحمهم من كمية التحامل الغير طبيعية .. لو بتقول الكلام دة لقناعتك بالفكرة يبقى راجع نفسك شوية و فكر ايه اللى خلاك تتعلم على حساب الحمير ؟ و لو بتقول كدة عشان تاخد لقب المفكر .. يبقى عليه العوض 


انا مردتش غير اما طلبت منى ارد عليك هنا و قولتلى انك مش هتزعل  بس كدة *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وهو عامل البابا كيرلس والمسيحيين وحش جداً لحد ما حصل معجزة او حاجة كده....مش هو اللي حلو يعني



:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

*أنا مش عارف إنت عاوز إيه يا جو. على العموم أترك الحوار للأحباء المصريين، عبود وشقاوة قايمين بالواجب وزيادة. فقط أقول: رحمة الله عليك أيها القائد العظيم جمال عبد الناصر.*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> *أنا مش عارف إنت عاوز إيه يا جو. على العموم أترك الحوار للأحباء المصريين، عبود وشقاوة قايمين بالواجب وزيادة. فقط أقول: رحمة الله عليك أيها القائد العظيم جمال عبد الناصر.*



*شقاوة بريئة و النعمة .. هو اللى باعتلى مخصوص ادخل ارد عليه قولتله بلااااااااااش و هو اللى مصمم :dntknw:*


----------



## girgis2 (11 فبراير 2013)

*
هههههههه أحسن حاجة إن الواحد ميبقاش مؤمن بفكر معين 100 %

يعني لا يبقى ناصري 100%

ولا ليبرالي 100%

الأفضل كوكتيل :t33: لأن كل فكر وعنده ما ينقصه

*​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اولا الله يرحمك يا عبد الناصر .. كان آخر الرجال المحترمين فى حكم البلد دى
> 
> ثانيا .. الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية .. جونى انت حر طبعا مش عاجبك عبد الناصر مفيش مشاكل .. بس ببساطة متقدرش تحكم على الكل يا اما يكرههو عبد الناصر و يشوفوه ديكتاتور و وحش و شرير و زى الزفت لمجرد ان دى رؤيتك له .. لكن مش لازم تكون رؤية الشعب كله له .. انت بتتكلم من فراااااااغ .. مشكلتك الهوية المصرية و العربية و الليبرالية و القومية و كل الهرتلة اللى مالهاش اى 70 لازمة دى فى مقابل ان واحد مش لاقى ياكل .. عبد الناصر جه فى عصر الثروات فى مصر كانت فى ايد فئة معينة و باقى الشعب متداس بالجزمة .. كان عنده حلم انه يخلى كل الناس تعيش مرتاحة فى مستوى كويس .. مكنش عايز واحد ميلاقيش ياكل ولا حتة يتاوى فيها .. انت شايف ان الدنيا تولع و يولع المواطن الغلبان فى مقابل ان ميتقلش على مصر انها امة عربية .. فى داهية الناس بس المهم اللقب ..
> 
> ...



- ربنا يرحم الجميع

- ﻻ انا مش باتكلم من فراغ....انا باتكلم عن وقائع (عبود نفسه اعترف انه كان نظام ديكتاتوري دمر الأحزاب والتيار الليبرالي) و وقائع انه دمر خزانة البلد...وقائع انه خسرنا حروب ودخلنا حروب عشان فكرة سخيفة اسمها القومية العربية وفرضها علينا

- طيب انتي مدخلة كذا حاجة في بعض....
عبد الناصر طبق الشيوعية ودي نظام فشل في كل حتة اتطبقت فيها...(روسيا - شرق اوروبا - الخ ...)
الشيوعية بتعرف تأكل الناس أول كام سنة عشان من الاخر بتكون نهبت فلوس الناس وكده....لكن ﻷنها قايمة على ان الحكومة تملك كل حاجة وتوزع بالتساوي....فيه فساد اد كده وبترسي ان زي في بولندا ما بيوقلوا  الناس معاها الفلوس لكن السوبرماركت رفوفه فاضية....وبيروحوا يشتروها بقى بسعرها الحقيقي (مش التسعيرة) اللي هو غالي، واكتر منه كمان، في الاسواق السودا

ليه مفيش سكن النهاردة والشقق غالية نار؟ عشان سيادته لما عمل قوانين الإيجارات والمﻻك خسروا اد كده....محدش بقى يبني تاني....ولو كانت اتسابت للعرض و الطلب كان زماننا بندفع اقل من ده دلوقتي..

شيوعية = معاك فلوس لكن مفيش سلعة

- الهوية والحريات: ماهو ده الفرق بين الشعوب العظيمة والشعوب ال...الــــتانية...

ماهو طول ما مفيش حريات سياسية = مفيش محاسبة للحاكم = فساد اد كده...ولو الحاكم ده نفسه زاهد وشريف، بكرة لما يموت...بسبب ديكتاتوريته...فيه حد تاني هيملا فراغ السلطة....وده هيبقى فاسد وكمان مش هتعرفي تحاسبيه او توقفيه لأن مفيش حريات نقد وﻻ تعبير وﻻ آليات لاسقاط الحكم....

ولأن هويتك اتطمست وانتي مش شايفة لها ﻻزمة....هيبقى سهل بكرة ييجي حاكم يقول لك قوميتك كذا ويﻻ نروح نموت وندفع دم قلبنا عشان الشعب الفﻻني....

كارثة كبيرة في مصر ان الناس شايفة الحرية رفاهية.....لكن زي ما فرانكلين قال:

الشعوب اللي بتضحي بحرياتها عشان شوية أمن (و انا احب ازود الاكل) ما تستحقش (وانا باقول مش هتﻻقي) ﻻ حريتها وﻻ امنها (وازود: وﻻ اكلها)

وفيه مقولة تانية اغريقية: الحكام الاشرار هم العقاب العادل لعدم اهتمام الناس الكويسين بالسياسة وعدم اشتراكهم فيها

باختصار: طول ما المواطن الغلبان (ومعاه المثقفين والمتعلمين) همه الاكل بس...هيفضل عبد...وهيفضل ييجي حاكم يرمي له يا دوب الفتافيت...عشان يبقى له حاجة يخاف عليها وما يطلبش حريته....والعبد المسكين ده مش فاهم انه عشان يتحرر...ﻻزم يطلب الحرية، مش تحسين شروط العبودية
وكارثة كبيرة ان المثقفين كمان مش شايفين كده


- عبد الناصر كان عنده حلم...لكن الواقع عايز ذكاء وتحقيق للحلم ده...مش كفاية ان حد ييجي يحلم وهو في البﻻﻻ مش عارف هيحققها ازاي


- عبد الناصر كان حلمه القوة لمصر؟ طبعاً ﻷ....عبد الناصر حلمه الأمة العربية مش مصر...القوة للعرب، وتروح مصر في داهية! واحﻻم راجل ممكن تبقى كابوس للتانيين...

مرسي برضو وصفوت حجازي وبديع عندهم حلم ان مفيش مصر...فيه امة اسﻻمية وخﻻفة وان مفيش دابة هتعثر في الطريق! ومع ذلك مش سامعك بتقولي انك معاه قلباً وقالباً يعني!
هتقولي لي ما حققهوش...هاقول لك يعني عبد الناصر اللي حققه؟

ولو الاتنين حققوه فهو يظل كابوس لكل من ﻻ ينتمي لهم!

- فين نفذ وعده ده؟!! قلنا الشيوعية بتشتغل اول كام سنة بس....لكن اول ما الموارد اللي اتنهبت تخلص...هوب كله بياكل في بعضه! خصوصاً لما تكون بتمول حروب هبلة ما لهاش اي ﻻزمة عشان بس يتقال عليك القائد اللي ماحصلش

- التعليم: وانتي شايفة جودة التعليم عاملة ازاي حضرتك؟ ماهو نفس المبدأ: وزع ع الكل....يختفي المعروض او جودته تكون رديئة جداً....

اللي بتتكلمي عليه ده الاشتراكية ... دي في النص...ﻻ تقضي على حق الملكية.....فيها اتاحة الفرصة للجميع لكن ما فهاش منع للتميز....لكن عبد الناصر عملها شيوعية!

قبل عبد الناصر التعليم كان كافي لدرجة ان الابتدائية بيشتغلوا بيها...دلوقتي بيخش الثانوية العامة ويطلع (.....)

- اخيراً بقى...نقطتي المفضلة: مشيوا في جنازته وقالوا له ارجع ما تتنحاش

لما شعب رئيسه ينفخه 13 سنة...ويمرمطه في حروب مالهاش ﻻزمة...ويمسح هويته....ويبقى لسه طالع من حرب مسخرة خسر سينا كلها في 6 ساعات....

والشعب ده يطلع يقول له ﻷ تعالى عايزين تاني....يبقى ده شعب ﻻمؤاخذة...طيب وساذج دي كلمة قليلة!
افتكري الكلمة اللي قلتها لك بيني وبينك...

انا مش عارف اسميه ايه...اسميه ممكن stockholm syndrome ؟
دي عيبة في الشعب حضرتك مش مدح ف عبد الناصر...
انتي كده بتقولي لي الشعب ده ****** مش بتقولي لي ان عبد الناصر حلو

- تعب الشعب ده بسبب غباوته....ميرجعش يعيط
مش كل حاجة نقول الشعب تعبان الشعب جعان...ماهو اللي بيعمل ف روحه كده..
لو كنا شعب عنده كرامة كنا ثرنا من زمان على ناس كتير....لكن طالما بنسكت ونمشي جنب الحيط، وفوق كده اللي يدينا على قفانا نقول له هات تاني....يبقى ماحدش يقول لي الشعب جعان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - الدعوة بالانتقام ده مجرد تعبير......يا ريت احس ان حضرتك بتحاول تفهم قصدي *مش بتحاول تتلكك لي على غلطة*
> .


*أتلكك لك على غلطة لية يابنى ؟*



> - *هو كفاية انه كان عايش في قصور الرئاسة* لكنه اه ما سرقش واه ما نهبش....لكن جنون العظمة اللي عنده وتشبثه بالسلطة وديكتاتوريته كانوا كارثة لوحدهم...


*طيب أنت عايزه يقابل الرؤساء والملوك فين ؟*
*فى كل الدنيا قصور ومقرات للحكم والرئاسة *
*لكن ماذا فعلت أرملته ( السيدة تحية ) بمجرد ما مات ؟*
*سلمت القصر فى كوبرى القبة للرئاسة وعادت لتعيش فى بيت أبوها بأحد الأحياء الشعبية *
*زيها زى أى أرملة لا تملك ( سوى معاش زوجها )*
*وكفاية انك قلت ( أنه ماسرقش وما نهبش )*
*بالرغم من أنه كان فى أيده يعمل كل دة بلا مراجع أو حسيب أو رقيب*
*باقى ألخص لك نقطتى الخلاف اللى بيننا *

​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> هههههههه أحسن حاجة إن الواحد ميبقاش مؤمن بفكر معين 100 %
> 
> يعني لا يبقى ناصري 100%
> ...



الفكر الليبرالي اساسه ان مفيش حل سحري....وانه كل شوية ممكن تظهر مشكلة جديدة ويحتاج تفكير جديد وحلول جديدة ومن هنا اسمه ليبرالي...انه متحرر من اي قيود وبيتطور اول باول...اول ما تظهر مشكلة يفكر يعالجها ازاي وممكن يغير منظومة المجتمع عشان يعالجها

فانا ليبرالي 100%....

واقتصادياً انا وسطي شوية....يعني الحكومة تكون اشتراكية شوية لكن عن طريق الضرايب وكده وبحدود كمان
مثالي المفضل للتطبيق في مصر الدول السكاندينافية زي النرويج والسويد...ضرايبهم غالية جداً لكن خدمات الحكومة حلوة...


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتلكك لك على غلطة لية يابنى ؟*
> 
> *طيب أنت عايزه يقابل الرؤساء والملوك فين ؟*
> *فى كل الدنيا قصور ومقرات للحكم والرئاسة *
> ...



- معرفش لو اعرف السبب كنت ارتحت

-  ﻻ ماهو مش بيقابل الرؤسا وبس...ماهو عايش عيشة رئيس برضو

كمان انا قلت في ردي على شقاوة:
حتى لو هو ما سرقش....تدميره للحريات السياسية بيضمن ان الحاكم اللي وراه مستبد برضو....ولو عبده نزيه، اللي بعده هيبقى حرامي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

*بجد يا جونى كل ما بتكتب أو بتعلق بيتضح لى *
*أن عندك كم من المعلومات خاطئ بطريقة رهيبة*
*هلخصها لك هنا - بس تجاوبنى *​


Libertus قال:


> *عبد الناصر طبق الشيوعية*
> 
> ليه مفيش سكن النهاردة والشقق غالية نار؟ *عشان سيادته لما عمل قوانين الإيجارات* والمﻻك خسروا اد كده....



*عبد الناصر طبق ( الأشتراكية )*
*مش الشيوعية*
*الشيوعيين أتلموا فى السجون على أيامه *
*زيهم زى الأخوان*
*بالنسبة لقانون الأيجار بقى*
*ياريت تقولى عن أى قانون تحديداً أنت بتتكلم ؟*​​​​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

ﻷ انا قصدت اقول الشيوعية....ﻷن كل حاجة بقت قطاع عام

حضرتك اللي محامي وتقول لنا طلع امتى بقى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻷ انا قصدت اقول الشيوعية....ﻷن كل حاجة بقت قطاع عام


*فيه فرق بين القوانين الأشتراكية التى أصدرها عبد الناصر*
*وبين الشيوعية كفكر وتوجه للدول*​ 



> حضرتك اللي محامي وتقول لنا طلع امتى بقى


*طيب كويس انك سيبت لى حاجة أقولها*
*بيسموه قانون الأيجارت القديم *
*دة ياسيدى صدر فى الأربعينيات **علشان حصل زيادة فى الطلب *
*نتيجة الحرب - وكان من السهل ان أى صاحب ملك*
*يطرد الساكن علشان عايز زيادة فى الأيجار*
*ومن أجل حماية ( المستأجر ) من ( جشع ) المُلاك*
*صدر فى القانون حاجة أسمها ( مشاهرة )*
*اى أجرة شهرية غير قابلة للزيادة *
*لايجوز للمالك طرد المستأجر بحجة طلب زيادة فى القيمة الأيجارية*
*كما لايجوز طرده الا بموجب أجراءات حددها القانون*
*يعنى القانون صادر من قبل عبد الناصر مايمسك الحكم*
*وحتى لو صدر وهو فى الحكم - يبقى بالعكس -*
*يبقى قانون يشفع له لأنه بيحمى المستأجر *
*( القطاع العريض من الشعب ) من المالك ( القطاع الأقل بكثير )*
*عرفت بقى انك ظالم الراجل معاك ؟*​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه فرق بين القوانين الأشتراكية التى أصدرها عبد الناصر*
> *وبين الشيوعية كفكر وتوجه للدول*​
> 
> *طيب كويس انك سيبت لى حاجة أقولها*
> ...




يعني هو انا مطلوب مني ابقى دقيق اوي للدرجة دي في كلامي؟ قوانين شيوعية ماشي 
اكيد يعني ماخدش حتة الالحاد هو....ماعلينا


- ﻷ هذا القانون هو لانتزاع تصفيق العامة....وضر بمصلحة البلد على المدى البعيد....وانا متأكد انه لو دورنا هنﻻقي دور لعبد الناصر في القانون ده او تطوير ليه


ﻷ مش ظالمه....ﻷن حضرتك كل نقطة نخلصها بتطنشها وتنقل على غيرها....مش ذنبي اننا بنطنشها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يعني هو انا مطلوب مني ابقى دقيق اوي للدرجة دي في كلامي؟ قوانين شيوعية ماشي
> اكيد يعني ماخدش حتة الالحاد هو....ماعلينا



*أيوة مطلوب منك تكون دقيق فى الكلام خاصة لو تعرضت للقوانين*
*قوانين أشتراكية وليست شيوعية*​


> - ﻷ هذا القانون هو لانتزاع تصفيق العامة....وضر بمصلحة البلد على المدى البعيد....وانا متأكد *انه لو دورنا هنﻻقي دور لعبد الناصر في القانون ده او تطوير ليه*



*عافية يعنى ودراع ؟؟؟*
*لو دورنا دة أية ؟- يعنى أية لو دورنا دى ؟؟؟*
*أنتزاع تصفيق أية ؟؟؟؟*
*ماتخلى الكلام فى حتة القوانين دى للمتخصصين فيه وتريح دماغك *​​​​


> ﻷ مش ظالمه....ﻷن حضرتك كل نقطة نخلصها* بتطنشها* وتنقل على غيرها....مش ذنبي اننا بنطنشها



*يا عمنا انا أختلفت معاك فى نقطتين*
*- عبد الناصر من الأخوان *
*- الليبرالية*
*دخلت حضرتك على حتة قوانين*
*وضحتها لك *
*طناش اية ومش طناش أية بالظبط ؟*​​​​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2013)

لا اله الا يسوع 

انا سايب الموضوع امبارح صفحه واحده


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

طيب هو بما اني حاسس ان كله عايز يطلعني غلطان وخلاص.....ونظراً لضيق الوقت والدماغ انا هاوقف هنا....*وهاستسلم*

بس طالما بتحبوا عبد الناصر ومبارك....استمتعوا بمصر 2013 زي ما هي النهاردة...
ﻷن هي دي نتيجة عبد الناصر والسادات ومبارك....اوكي؟

اللي عايز في يوم يسمع رأي مختلف انا موجود اهو....لكن انا مفيش حاجة تجبرني بصراحة اخش حالة جدال ومعنديش ضرورة اجري ورا نقطة نقطة....اللي شايفني عندي غلطات كتير ومش فاهم حاجة هو حر ماليش حاجة عنده...

اللي يهمني حاجة واحدة: اللي هيقول لي عبد الناصر وجميل ومبارك حلو....ما يشتكيش من مرسي...
ﻷنها package...ﻻزم تاخد وراه الاخوان


* ملحوظة: انا مستني شقاوة عشان هارد عليها....لانها ماعملتش غير مشاركة واحدة ومالحقتش اناقشها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اللي عايز في يوم يسمع رأي مختلف انا موجود اهو....


*يا حبيب قلبى رأيك على عينى وراسى ( بصفتى الشخصية )*
*لكن أرجوك لا تخلط هذا الرأى بمعلومات مغلوطة*
*لا أساس لها من الصحة *
*دة اللى باحاول أشرحه لك من أمبارح *​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

مش بالكﻻم يا استاذ عبود....

حضرتك راجع الحوار من اوله وهتعرف انا زهقت ليه.....ودي مش المرة الوحيدة....

مش عبد الناصر جميل، وحاسس بالناس، وعنده حلم والناس كلها طلبت يقعد لما يتنحى؟ اذاً محدش يشتكي من نتيجة حكمه!

مش مبارك جميل واسفين يا ريس؟ إذاً محدش يشتكي من نتيجة حكمه! سهلة اوي يعني اظن!


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

طب اقول لكو حاجة حلوة أوي؟

انسوا كل حاجة انا قلتها.......فيه سؤال واحد بياكلني ومش قادر اﻻقيله اجابة...اتمنى تساعدوني اجاوبه:


لما عبد الناصر حلو أوي كده....ومبارك (كما قال احد الاعضاء في مراسﻻت بيننا عن املوضوع ده)  جميل


طيب وصلنا ازاي للوضع اللي احنا فيه النهاردة؟ What went wrong ؟

حد يشرح لي كده الغلط جه منين...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طيب وصلنا ازاي للوضع اللي احنا فيه النهاردة؟ What went wrong ؟
> 
> حد يشرح لي كده الغلط جه منين...


*أنت مش كنت روحت ؟*
*افتح موضوع منفصل بالكلام دة بأسمك *
*وانت تلاقى الردود *
*ونشرح لك الغلط فين *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 فبراير 2013)

> - ﻻ انا مش باتكلم من فراغ....انا باتكلم عن وقائع (عبود نفسه اعترف انه كان نظام ديكتاتوري دمر الأحزاب والتيار الليبرالي) و وقائع انه دمر خزانة البلد...وقائع انه خسرنا حروب ودخلنا حروب عشان فكرة سخيفة اسمها القومية العربية وفرضها علينا



*عبود اعترف بانه دمر التيار الليبرالى ؟؟؟ مشوفتش 
و علينا دى عائدة على مين ؟؟ ليه بتحسب نفسك على الشعب الحمار فى وجهة نظرك ؟؟ هو انت شوية تعتبر نفسك من الشعب و تتكلم باسمه و مرة تتبرى منه ؟؟ ماتثبتلك على رأي يا ابنى 
*



> - طيب انتي مدخلة كذا حاجة في بعض....



*دى اللى هو انا ؟؟ :smil12: فيــــــن ؟؟*



> عبد الناصر طبق الشيوعية ودي نظام فشل في كل حتة اتطبقت فيها...(روسيا - شرق اوروبا - الخ ...)



*انا مجيبتش سيرة النظام السياسى ولا قولت عنه كلمة شوفت مين اللى مدخل كل حاجة فى بعضها​*
*تقصد الاشتراكية مش الشيوعية .. و لو متعرفش الفرق بينهم روح دور عليه 

و الاشتراكية اللى فشلت فى روسيا و شرق اوروبا و الكلام الكتير دة لو كلفت نفسك و قريت معلومات صح .. هتعرف ان الاشتراكية دى تم اعلان فشلها فى سنة 1991 اما حصلت الحرب الباردة و تفكك الاتحاد السوفيتى اكبر اتحاد اشتراكى فى العالم و ضم 16 جمهورية  .. 

ملحوظة ... فى سنة 1956 كانت الاشتراكية فى ازهى عصورها فى الاتحاد السوفيتى و كان الاتحاد السوفيتى الاشتراكى قوة عظمى فى العالم بتتحدى القوة الامريكية .. 

يعنى ايام عبد الناصر الاشتراكية كانت قوة عظمى ... مش نظام فاشل  بس انت بتقرا حاجات غلط و عايز تطلعه غلطان و السلام *



> شيوعية = معاك فلوس لكن مفيش سلعة



*معرفش انت جايب الكلام دة منين بصراحة .. على ايامنا كانت الشيوعية حاجة تانية خالص و مع ذلك عبد الناصر كان اشتراكى مش شيوعى  يعنى انت اصلا بتتكلم فى وادى و الراجل مالهوش دعوة من كل الرغى دة ... و اساسا انت معرف الشيوعية غلط *



> ماهو طول ما مفيش حريات سياسية = مفيش محاسبة للحاكم = فساد اد كده...



*مش فاهمة ايه وجهة نظرك فى الحريات السياسية .. بس افتكر ان ثورة 25 يناير اتاحت الحريات السياسية و الاخوان تواجدو و طلعو من السجون اللى عبد الناصر الله يرحمه كان لاممهم فيها .. كانت ايه النتيجة ؟؟ .. الثورة برضه قالت هيحاكمو الفساد .. احكيلى انجازاتها و كان واحد من المفسدين اتحاكم ؟؟ كلمنى اكتر عن الحرية السياسية اللى بقينا فيها كدة *



> ولأن هويتك اتطمست وانتي مش شايفة لها ﻻزمة....هيبقى سهل بكرة ييجي حاكم يقول لك قوميتك كذا ويﻻ نروح نموت وندفع دم قلبنا عشان الشعب الفﻻني....



*اول مرة اعرف اننا بنفكر بالهوية مش بالمخ :a63:  حتى لو الهوية اتطمست .. لسة فيه مخ نفكر بيه .. نحارب منحاربش نعمل منعملش ... 

شايف مين اللى مدخل كل حاجة فى بعضها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


> باختصار: طول ما المواطن الغلبان (ومعاه المثقفين والمتعلمين) همه الاكل بس...هيفضل عبد...وهيفضل ييجي حاكم يرمي له يا دوب الفتافيت...عشان يبقى له حاجة يخاف عليها وما يطلبش حريته....والعبد المسكين ده مش فاهم انه عشان يتحرر...ﻻزم يطلب الحرية، مش تحسين شروط العبودية
> وكارثة كبيرة ان المثقفين كمان مش شايفين كده



*انا مقولتش همه الاكل بس .. بس الاولوية الاكل ايووووووة ... انت لو جعان مش هتعرف تنام بس لو مسجون بتنام  .. يمكن المواطن الغلبان عبد للحياة و عجلتها اللى هرساه و مضطر يقبل او يموت ... لكن امثالك يا جونى عبيد الحرية و الشعارات الكدابة  .. مبتعملوش غير الكلام  *



> - عبد الناصر كان حلمه القوة لمصر؟ طبعاً ﻷ....عبد الناصر حلمه الأمة العربية مش مصر...القوة للعرب، وتروح مصر في داهية! واحﻻم راجل ممكن تبقى كابوس للتانيين...



*مين قال ان حلمه مش القوة لمصر ؟؟ انت جايب الكلام دة منين ؟؟ انا قولت ان حلمه قوة لمصر و شاف الاتحاد قوة فقال اتحاد العرب و بالتالى القوة تعم .. انت ناسى قوة السعودية و دول الخليج ؟؟ دول محتاجين قوة على قوتهم ولا مصر اللى كانت موحوولة هى اللى محتاجة تقوم على رجلها ؟؟ ... شوفت انك لا بتقرا ولا عايز تقرا ولا عايز حاجة غير تتكلم و خلاص *



> مرسي برضو وصفوت حجازي وبديع عندهم حلم ان مفيش مصر...فيه امة اسﻻمية وخﻻفة وان مفيش دابة هتعثر في الطريق! ومع ذلك مش سامعك بتقولي انك معاه قلباً وقالباً يعني!



*مش معاهم عشان كلامهم كله معسول و تاريخهم معروف .. دول اللى بجد عندهم تولع مصر و يولع الاسلام كمان المهم هما و مركزهم و بس و تاريخهم و صراعهم المستميت على الحكم يبين نواياهم و قذارتهم .. و عشان اللى عمل الثورة دى مش مسلمين بس .. فى حلم عبد الناصر كان بيحلم بكل الناس متساوية لكن بديع قالها بالنص " طظ فى مصر " .. اللى ميحطش بلدى على راسه ميستاهلش يخطى على ترابها *



> هتقولي لي ما حققهوش...هاقول لك يعني عبد الناصر اللي حققه؟



*شكرًا لتكهنك بردودى بس انا مكنتش هرد بكدة  ابقى شوف ردى فوق .. مش قولتلك هفاجئك *



> لما شعب رئيسه ينفخه 13 سنة...ويمرمطه في حروب مالهاش ﻻزمة...ويمسح هويته....ويبقى لسه طالع من حرب مسخرة خسر سينا كلها في 6 ساعات....



*6 ايام مش 6 ساعات  ابقى صحح معلوماتك الاول 

الحرب المسخرة ممممم .. النكسة مسخرة ؟؟ .. هو لو انت قاعد فى امانة الله و لقيت واحدة لطشتك قلم على سهوة يبقى انت كدة مسخرة ولا فجأتك  

انا سمعت كتير و قليل لكن لقب مسخرة على كلمة حرب جديدة دى *

*و بعدين عبد الناصر نفخ الشعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دة اللى هو فين ؟؟؟ محدش فى عهد عبد الناصر مكنش لاقى الاكل ولا الدوا ولا نايم قلقان على عياله .. فى ال 13 سنة دول الشعب مكنش بيهرب و يهاجر زى ما بيحصل دلوقتى ..*



> انا مش عارف اسميه ايه...اسميه ممكن stockholm syndrome ؟
> دي عيبة في الشعب حضرتك مش مدح ف عبد الناصر...
> انتي كده بتقولي لي الشعب ده ****** مش بتقولي لي ان عبد الناصر حلو



*يعنى بعد كمية الغلطات المعلوماتية اللى عندك و طبعا الانطباع الخاطئ بجملته .. و برضه مصمم ؟؟؟؟ 

انت حر .. مادام الكلمة عاجباك خلاص قولها 10 مرات و تكسب معانا عجلة :yahoo:*



> لو كنا شعب عنده كرامة كنا ثرنا من زمان على ناس كتير....لكن طالما بنسكت ونمشي جنب الحيط، وفوق كده اللي يدينا على قفانا نقول له هات تاني....يبقى ماحدش يقول لي الشعب جعان



*زى الفل .. و زى ما بيقولو البركة فى الشباب .. احنا شعب بلا كرامة و انت كرامتك نائحة عليك .. اتفضل انزل مصر و جمع كل معتنقى افكارك ( لو لقيت ) و اطلع اعمل بيهم ثورة على الناس الكتير اللى مش عجبينك  لكن كلام فى الهوا و خلاص .. مبيجيبش غير الصداع  *



> * ملحوظة: انا مستني شقاوة عشان هارد عليها....لانها ماعملتش غير مشاركة واحدة ومالحقتش اناقشها



*شقاوة جت و قالت اللى عندها و سورى على التأخير بس لسة داخلة البيت 

احب افكرك ان الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية .. انا مش بتكلم بهدف اقناعك ولا غيره انا بحب اشترى دماغى .. انا رديت عشان اقولك وجهة نظرى ببساطة و قناعتى .. مش عشان اطلعك غلطان ولا غيره بس لو فيه معلومة غلط انا صححتها .. و القارئ له الحكم  

انا خلصت مهمتى على كدة مش هقول حاجة فى الموضوع دة تانى  زى ما انت استسلمت ... انا سلمت :kap:*


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عبود اعترف بانه دمر التيار الليبرالى ؟؟؟ مشوفتش
> و علينا دى عائدة على مين ؟؟ ليه بتحسب نفسك على الشعب الحمار فى وجهة نظرك ؟؟ هو انت شوية تعتبر نفسك من الشعب و تتكلم باسمه و مرة تتبرى منه ؟؟ ماتثبتلك على رأي يا ابنى
> *
> 
> ...




بصراحة....انا فعلاً عاجز عن الكلام.....واضح اني دماغي باظت لدرجة اني مش قادر اشوف اي ترابط بين ردك وبين اللي انا قلته....فانا فعلاً عاااجز عن الرد أصلاً




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت مش كنت روحت ؟*
> *افتح موضوع منفصل بالكلام دة بأسمك *
> *وانت تلاقى الردود *
> *ونشرح لك الغلط فين *
> ​



عارف يا عبود...نفسي مرة واحدة...مرة واحدة في حياتي....أسألك سؤال وتجاوبني باختصار كده في سطرين تﻻتة في اجابة واضحة ومختصرة....مرة واحدة اشوفها بتحصل عشان اموت مرتاح حتى!

الموضوع هنا بيتكلم ان عبد الناصر كان بيحس بالفقرا!

ممكن افهم الوضع اللي احنا فيه النهاردة ده....وصلنا له ازاي؟

هل هتحقق لي امنية حياتي اني مرة اشوف رد واضح وبسيط ومختصر على سؤال ليا؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2013)

*منورين والله يا رجاله 
عبد الناصر جاي ورايا يرد علي كل تساؤلاتكم *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عارف يا عبود...نفسي مرة واحدة...مرة واحدة في حياتي....أسألك سؤال وتجاوبني باختصار كده في سطرين تﻻتة في اجابة واضحة ومختصرة....مرة واحدة اشوفها بتحصل عشان اموت مرتاح حتى!


*بعد الشر عليك *​


> الموضوع هنا بيتكلم ان عبد الناصر كان بيحس بالفقرا!


*يااااااااااااااااااه*
*أخيرا عرفت انت الموضوع بيقول أية ؟*​ 



> ممكن افهم الوضع اللي احنا فيه النهاردة ده....وصلنا له ازاي؟
> هل هتحقق لي امنية حياتي اني مرة اشوف رد واضح وبسيط ومختصر على سؤال ليا؟


​*هجاوبك بمنتهى الأختصار وفى سطر واحد*​​*:*
*:*
*:*
*أفتح بيها موضوع مستقل *​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

دي مش اجابة على فكرة


----------



## girgis2 (11 فبراير 2013)

*
ضياع الهوية المصرية والإنتماء المصري مش سببها سياسات يا جوني

السبب الرئيسي هو .........

وعشان كدة الهوية الفرعونية دي كانت هتضيع يعني هتضيع
سواء بـعبد الناصر أو غيره !!

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 فبراير 2013)

انا مكنتش عايزة اتدخل فى النقاش هنا لسببين اولهم انى مش بحب السياسة والسبب التانى ان الموضوع مكانش عن ارائنا فى عبد الناصر بس بما انه بقا كده خلاص , مش قادرة امنع نفسى من التعليق 

طيب هو اللى انا لاحظته ان فعلا تنطبق علينا ( احنا المصريين ) عبارة نجيب محفوظ العبقرية فى رواية اولاد حارتنا " لان أفة حارتنا النسيان هكذا قالوا ياحارتنا " 

خلاص عبد الناصر بقا بطل فعلا ؟ عبد الناصر مريض ومهووس بالسلطة وده السبب اللى خلاه ميهتمش بجمع المال علشان محدش يقولى انه مات ومش معاه حاجة 
ده مش دليل معاه ابدا , لان الناس ليها انواع مختلفة من الهوس وعبد الناصر مهووس بالسلطة والزعامة  وهوسه بيها كان اقوى من حبه للمال 
فالسلطة على فكرة بتدى نشوة اكتر من جمع المال واكتر من المخدرات ومعظم القرارات اللى اخدها عبد الناصر اخدها لتدعيم حبه وعشقة للسلطة وللزعامة  بتاعته ومش علشان خاطر مصر 

زى ماخلى الجيش المصرى يحارب حروب ملوش دعوة بيها فى الجزائر ده كان علشان خاطر مصر ؟ ولا علشان عجبته فكرة انه يكون زعيم مش بس لمصر انما للمنطقة كلها 

عبد الناصر جه بعد ثورة المفروض انها كانت ثورة تصحيح على الاوضاع الغلط فى المملكة المصرية 
القائد نجاحة لا يقاس بالناس اللى حبسها والناس اللى اممها ولا حتى بالناس اللى سابها حرة تتكلم 
انما يقاس بالحلم الوطنى اللى جابه وخلى الشعب كله يلتف حوالين حلم وطنى لبناء وطن ناجح 

زى الصين مثلا كان عندهم حلم وطنى national dream ان الصين ديه تكون واحدة من اكبر القوى الاقتصادية فى العالم 
الشعب صينى اخد الفكرة وحبها وده اللى خلاه يقبل بأقل الاجور حتى لو كان فقير مستعد يستحمل علشان زارعين فيه حلم للوطن كله 

عبد الناصر كان عنده حلم وطنى لمصر ؟ايه هو ؟ تأميم الاقطاع ؟ هو كده تتحل المشاكل ؟ بالعكس تأميم الاغنياء بغض النظر عن انه اصلا ميصحش ومينفعش ده زود كسل الشعب وخلى الشخصية المصرية شخصية معتمدة على انه لما ميلاقيش ياكل مستنى الزعيم عبد الناصر يجبله حته ارض من هنا ولا من هنا علشان ياخد منها فلوس 
وكتير من الفلاحين اللى اخدوا الاراضى من الاقطاع ضيعوها لان مش الحل ان ادى الشخص حاجة هو مش عارف يتصرف فيها الحل انى اعلمه ازاى يطلع انجازات من اللاشئ مش اعلمه الاعتمادية والسلبية 

مصطفى كمال اتاتورك كان ديكتاتور وقعد فى حكم تركيا 15 سنة لكن اخطائه يمكن غفرانها لانه فى المقابل كان عنده حلم وطنى من اجل وطنه تركيا حطله خطة وخلى الشعب يحلم وينفذ معاه وعلم الشعب ازاى ينفذ الحلم التركى ده 

ده غير ان عبد لناصر اثر سلبيا على الشخصية المصرية , كسر الشخصية المصرية بالنظام المخابراتى التجسسى اللى عمله فبقا هم المصرى انه يعيش وميدخلش المعتقلات ويمشى جنب الحيط احسن ما يودوه ورا الشمس ولا انتو نسيتو المعتقلات وصلاح نصر و التعذيب فى المعتقلات؟ لو نسيتو اتفرجو على فيلم احنا بتوع الاتوبيس ولا الكرنك وانتو تعرفو كان بيحصل ايه فى الشعب 
شعب بيحصل فيه كده وشخصيته مكسورة بالشكل ده تفتكروا ممكن يعمل دولة حديثة وينهض بيها ؟ 

بالنسبة بقا لموقف عبد الناصر من قداسة البابا كيرلس ففعلا أفة حاراتنا النسيان فعلا 
عبد الناصر مكانش بيطيق قداسة البابا كيرلس اصلا 
ولما حصلت القصة الشهيرة اللى طوب الارض من المسيحيين عارفها ان البابا كان بيطلب كتييييير يقابل عبد الناصر وهو كان بيرفض ولما اتوسطله واحد من المعارف راح قابل عبد الناصر وعبد الناصر شبه طرده وقاله مالهم الاقباط ؟ عايزين ايه ؟ انتو هتصدعونى ؟ راح البابا مشى وزعل جدا وقاله ربنا يسامحك 
اللى خلى  عبد الناصر كويس  لما بنته تعبت وقداسة البابا كيرلس راح صلى ليها وقامت وخفت 
يعنى لولا تدخل ربنا بالمعجزة ديه مكانتش حاجة هتتغير 
وتأميمه للمسيحين وبهدلتهم معروفة ده فيه مسيحيين نعرفهم بقوا شحاتين بعد التأميم ,
وتأميمه للاسرة العلوية ليس الا دليل على احقاده الطبقية ضد الاسرة العلوية وانه ياخد املاكهم بهذا الشكل بغض النظر انهم مسلمين ولا مسيحيين 

مكنتوش بتسمعوا فى عهده عن احداث طائفية ؟ هتسمعوا فين يعنى ؟؟ على ايه ؟ على البوتاجاز ؟
ما الاعلام اعلامه والصحافة صحافته , حد يقدر ينزل خبر مش عاجبه ؟ يعنى كان فيه حرية صحافة مثلا لا سمح الله ؟

هو انتو دلوقتى بتعرفو الاخبار المستخبية علشان حكام العالم عايزنكوا تعرفو ؟ حتى العالم الديمقراطى عايزك تعرف ؟ ابدااا , امريكا مثلا كانت عايزاك  تعرف التعذيب اللى كان بيحصل فى معتقلات ابوغريب وجوانتانمو ؟ لا طبعا 
اتعرفت ازاى ؟ تسريب صور وايميلات 
يبقا احنا بقينا بنعرف لان المعرفة دلوقتى مبقتش حكر على الدولة ولا الحكومة المعرفة بقت فى ايد المواطن العادى 
حصلت حادثة بصورها بموبايلى وانشرى ياصحافة وانترنت 

عبد الناصر ابتدا مسلسل السقوط , لو كان بيحب البلد بجد كان عمل فيها حلم ومشروع قومى , اى حاجة , مشروع فى التعليم فى البحث العلمى فى الصناعة فى الزراعة اى حاجة اى حلم اى فكرة 
لكن مفيش خالص لان كل اللى ان شاغله ازاى يثبت زعامته وبس

طبعا الناس كانت بتحبه وبتموت فيه لانه كاريزما لا يمكن انكارها ولانه فاهم شخصية  المصريين كويس اوى عرف ازاى يدخلهم من المشاعر والخطب الرنانة اللى كلها كلام كبير دون اى محتوى فكرى او خطة حقيقية 
علشان كده الناس مثلا متعلقتش بالسادات اوى لانه معرفش يعمل زى عبد الناصر كان بيحاول يخاطب الناس خطاب عقلى 
واحنا المصريين رغم ذكائنا الحاد الا اننا بنحب الكلام العاطفى ونصدقه حتى بدون وجود اى دليل عليه


----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

4 شابوهات فوق بعض مش شابوه واحد


----------



## Desert Rose (13 فبراير 2013)

وطبعا مننساش بهدلته للواء محمد نجيب وتحديد اقامته فى بيته واولاده اللى اتبهدلو بدون سبب فى عهد عبد الناصر 
كل ده علشان محمد نجيب كان بينادى بالدولة المدنية وحكم المدنيين مش العسكر ؟ طبعا الكلام معجبش عبد الناصر , علشان عايز يبقا زعيم , بيموت فى السلطة 
يروح يعمل كده فى الراجل اللى المفروض انه شريكهم فى الثورة ؟ امال هيعمل فى باقى الشعب ايه ؟ ده موقف واحد يوضحلك نفسية عبد الناصر كان شكلها ازاى 
ده حتى معملش دستور محترم يضمن لبلد انها تمشى على خطوات واضحة وثابته بعد ماهو يمشى 
حتى مرجعش العمل بدستور 23 مع عمل بعض التغييرات فيه 
فيه بلد تتحكم من غير دستور ؟هى محل ؟
ده اولى الخطوات اللى قائد بيحب بلده بجد انه يعمل دستور محترم يضمن للبلد انها فى وجوده او عدمه هتكون دوله محترمة 
لكنه مات وساب مصر بدون اى خطة حقيقية او دستور واضح يضمن معالم المستقبل لمصر


----------



## Desert Rose (14 فبراير 2013)

اه ونسيت اقول بردو انه رفض مشروع دستور 1954 اللى عملته لجنة الخمسين علشان ديمقراطى بزيادة على حد قول مجلس قيادة الثورة :flowers:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عبد الناصر مكانش بيطيق قداسة البابا كيرلس اصلا
> ولما حصلت القصة الشهيرة اللى طوب الارض من المسيحيين عارفها ان البابا كان بيطلب كتييييير يقابل عبد الناصر وهو كان بيرفض ولما اتوسطله واحد من المعارف راح قابل عبد الناصر وعبد الناصر شبه طرده وقاله مالهم الاقباط ؟ عايزين ايه ؟ انتو هتصدعونى ؟ راح البابا مشى وزعل جدا وقاله ربنا يسامحك
> اللى خلى عبد الناصر كويس لما بنته تعبت وقداسة البابا كيرلس راح صلى ليها وقامت وخفت
> يعنى لولا تدخل ربنا بالمعجزة ديه مكانتش حاجة هتتغير


*يا ريت المرجع ( التاريخى ) للقصة دى *
*يعنى مذكرات بنته أو مذكرات ممن عاصروا عبد الناصر أو رواية تاريخية مُثبتة* 
*لأنى أول مرة أسمعها بجد :flowers:*​


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

اعتقد يكفي نجيب ادلة عن معاملته الزبالة للاقباط؟ (مع الوضع في الاعتبار ان التعامل الكويس كان موجود من قبله واحسن منه)؟

*انما ايه السر برضو يا عبود انك بتسيب النقط المهمة وتمسك في الحاجات الجانبية؟ يعني روز شرحت كتييير عن شراهته للسلطة وحب العظمة ومعاداته للديمقراطية لكن وﻻاااا اي تعليق على الكﻻم ده!*


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

اللي عايز يعرف علاقة الإخوان بالضباط الأحرار وعبد الناصر.....يقرا عن حسن العشماوي...
وكمان كاتب مذكرات اسمها مذكرات هارب

للتشويق:  يقول العشماوي عن عبد الناصر:

 "كان يعتبر نفسه واحدا منهم (من الإخوان).. يدرب شبابهم على إطلاق النار وأعمال النسف في مركز الصف.. ويشترك مع جهازهم السري القديم في تخطيط بعض الحوادث "

*ممكن نرجع بقى للنقط الرئيسية وﻻ ايه؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اعتقد يكفي نجيب ادلة عن معاملته الزبالة للاقباط؟ (مع الوضع في الاعتبار ان التعامل الكويس كان موجود من قبله واحسن منه)؟


*أنت ماجبتش أى أدلة أنت بتقول وبتتكلم وبس*​*ان






			ما ايه السر برضو يا عبود انك بتسيب النقط المهمة وتمسك في الحاجات الجانبية؟ يعني روز شرحت كتييير عن شراهته للسلطة وحب العظمة ومعاداته للديمقراطية لكن وﻻاااا اي تعليق على الكﻻم ده!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**بالنسبة لك نقطة جانبية*
*أنا قلت و ( ياريت ترجع تقرا اللى قلته تانى )*
*انى اول مرة أسمع القصة دى *
*فعايز لها مرجع تاريخى علشان أقراها بتمعن وبمزاج *
*ثم ان الكلام موجه لصاحبة المشاركة *
*مالك انت ومال سؤالى الموجه لها ؟؟؟*
*ورأيها أو رؤيتها هى حرة فيه بالقطع* 
*لكن لما تتنقل قصة عايزين نعرف مصدرها نقراها فيييين ؟ *
​


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت ماجبتش أى أدلة أنت بتقول وبتتكلم وبس*​*ان*
> *بالنسبة لك نقطة جانبية*
> *أنا قلت و ( ياريت ترجع تقرا اللى قلته تانى )*
> *انى اول مرة أسمع القصة دى *
> ...



*بعد شوية تعامل بنبتدي نكون خبرة شوية 

ولذلك مش هانجرف لمجادلة نقط جانبية قبل ما نخلص الدُشم الكبيرة الأول...يلا مستنيين بقى رد حقيقي في النقط المهمة

)لما نبقى بنتناقش في هتلر مثلاً....ماينفعش تحول المناقشة لخناقاته في المدرسة في الطفولة، ونسيب الحرب العالمية والنازية والمحارق اللي عملها...
ومع عبد الناصر....مينفعش نستنى لحد 4 ايام وحضرتك ما لمستش اهم نقط: تدميره للديمقراطية وجنون العظمة والزعامة)


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2013)

*بعد اذنكم كده أصبح اسلوب الحوار غير لائق
هى لا خناقه ولا فرد عضلات 
دى مجرد وجهات نظر بنعرضها وكل واحد حر فى رأيه مفيش اقتناع بالعافيه
يعنى فى النهايه مفيش حد صح وحد غلط ولا ايه ؟؟
رجاء الحوار يكون  بنبره اهدى وبأسلوب ارقى من كده
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مكنتش عايزة اتدخل فى النقاش هنا لسببين اولهم انى مش بحب السياسة والسبب التانى ان الموضوع مكانش عن ارائنا فى عبد الناصر بس بما انه بقا كده خلاص , مش قادرة امنع نفسى من التعليق
> 
> طيب هو اللى انا لاحظته ان فعلا تنطبق علينا ( احنا المصريين ) عبارة نجيب محفوظ العبقرية فى رواية اولاد حارتنا " لان أفة حارتنا النسيان هكذا قالوا ياحارتنا "
> 
> ...


اخيرا لاقيت حاجة ارد عليها 
عبد الناصر مريض ومهووس بالسلطة ... اوكى اتفقنا 
تقدرى تقوليلى دة كان ضرره ايه على الشعب 
السلطة يحميها المال وسلطة عبد الناصر كان بيحميها حب الشعب له 
رغم كل الحروب والمشاكل 
عبد الناصر عمل ايه للبلد دى 
دخلنا فى حروب بعضها مالهاش لازمة وبعضها كانت مفروضه علينا 
أمم قناة السويس  اللى عايشين من فلوسها حتى الان 
بنا السد العالى  اللى جايبلنا الكهربا حتى الان 
عمل التلفزيون المصرى  اللى مش عارفين ننضفه حتى الان :t33:
عمل كورنيش النيل  اللى الناس النهاردة رايحه جايه عليه بالورد والفل 
عمل قوانين الاصلاح الزراعى  اللى حسس الفقير اللى كان بيستعبدوه الناس بفلوسهم انه ممكن يكون حاجة 
عمل مجانية التعليم  اللى اغلب الشعب اتعلم بسببها ومازالت مستمرة 
عمل ستاد القاهرة  اللى الحراميه بيوضبوه بس بمليارات فى الوقت الحالى 
عمل معرض الكتاب  نشاط ثقافى مستمر حتى الان 
عمل بحيرة ناصر  اكبر بحيرة صناعيه فى العالم 
عمل برج القاهرة 
عمل اتفاقيه الجلاء البريطانى من مصر  وبالاتفاقية دى مبقاش فيه جندى انجليزى واحد على ارض مصر 
عمل جريدة الجمهورية 
دى بعض اعمال جمال عبد الناصر اللى احنا لحد اللحظه اللى بكتب فيها المشاركة دى عايشين من خيره 

الراجل عبد الناصر حب السلطة والزعامه وحب الشعب
والكاتدرائيه الكبيرة اللى بنروحها دى ارضها كانت هديه من عبد الناصر 
اللى لو كان وحش او كان بيكره البابا مكنش اداله هدية كبيرة اوى كدة وسمح ببناء الكاتدرائيه  فى مكان صعب  
مكنش فيه بين الناس لا حجاب ولا نقاب ومكنش فيه اضطهاد لانك متقدرش تميز بين المسلم والمسيحى وتقدرى تشوفى ده فى حفلات ام كلثوم 
كل الناس بشعرها وكل الناس  شبه بعض 
لو كان عبد الناصر كاره للاقباط مكنتش والدتى نزلت من بيتها لغايه بيته تقوله متمشيش يا جمال البلد محتاجاك بعد النكسه وبعد ان قرر التنحى 
دة مش كلام اعلام عبد الناصر ده كلام والدتى اللى عاشت ايام عبد الناصر 
مكنتش البلد كلها خرجت تودع الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر ومنهم عيلتى كلها  واللى اكيد هما مسيحيين 
تقدرى تقولى عملنا ايه بحريه الصحافة والاعلام اللى موجودين دلوقتى ده بفرض عدم وجودهم فى ايام جمال  
الشعب جعان وتعبان وقارفان وكاره حياته  ويتمنى الموت النهاردة قبل بكرة 
والفتن شغاله الله ينور 
والتحريض شغال زى الفل 
واحنا مضطهدين وبرضه زى الفل 
*يرحم جمال عبد الناصر *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بعد اذنكم كده أصبح اسلوب الحوار غير لائق​*
> *هى لا خناقه ولا فرد عضلات *
> *دى مجرد وجهات نظر بنعرضها وكل واحد حر فى رأيه مفيش اقتناع بالعافيه*
> *يعنى فى النهايه مفيش حد صح وحد غلط ولا ايه ؟؟*
> ...


*وللمرة الألف بعد المائة *
*صاحب الرأى " هو حر فيه " ووجهة نظر تُحترم *
*وعلى عينى وراسى من فوق *
*لكن اللى يجيب قصة تاريخية تتعلق بأفراد أو حياتهم ونسأله عن مصدرها " التاريخى "*
*هو مُطالب انه يجيبها لنا - وألا أعتبرها مجرد دردشات :yaka:*
*ماليش دعوة بيها :beee:*​


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وللمرة الألف بعد المائة *
> *صاحب الرأى " هو حر فيه " ووجهة نظر تُحترم *
> *وعلى عينى وراسى من فوق *
> *لكن اللى يجيب قصة تاريخية تتعلق بأفراد أو حياتهم ونسأله عن مصدرها " التاريخى "*
> ...



*هو القومية العربية وتدمير الحياة السياسية والأحزاب وجنون العظمة دي حضرتك شايفها دردشات* ومحتاجة دليل؟!
طب مانا جبت ادلة عليها وحضرتك طنشتها  (افكرك بسؤالي: فين الوفد؟)

بالنسبة لجورج:

هارد عليك كمان شوية لما اروح بس مؤقتاً فكر في دي:

هتلر بنى للألمان الطرق السريعة Autobahn وبنى ستاد برلين Olympiastadion وبنى مصانع وحاجات كتير وعمل لهم امبراطورية احتلت اوروبا كلها

(وعلى فكرة الألمان النهاردة كلهم بيلعنوا هتلر وبيعتبروها مأساة انه حكم ألمانيا، رغم ان وقتها كانوا طايرين بيه)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> *هو القومية العربية وتدمير الحياة السياسية والأحزاب وجنون العظمة دي حضرتك شايفها دردشات* ومحتاجة دليل؟!)


*سؤالى كان عن قصة قداسة البابا كيرلس مع عبد الناصر وأبنته*
*ألاقيها فييييييييييييييين ؟؟*
*والسؤال لا يخصك ولكنه يخص صاحبة المشاركة *
*أنتهى :flowers:*​


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سؤالى كان عن قصة قداسة البابا كيرلس مع عبد الناصر وأبنته*
> *ألاقيها فييييييييييييييين ؟؟*
> *والسؤال لا يخصك ولكنه يخص صاحبة المشاركة *
> *أنتهى :flowers:*​



السؤال يخص ومايخصش ده في محادثات خاصة....لكن هنا احنا بنتكلم في عبد الناصر كان كويس وﻻ ﻷ!

وانا عارف ان سؤالك عن قصة البابا!

انا بقى باسألك: اشمعنى من كل مشاركتها دي اللي مسكت فيها وتجاهلت باقي المشاركة كله رغم انه اهم وعﻻقته اقوى بكتير بالموضوع؟

هل افهم ان ده لا سمح الله موافقة من حضرتك ان رايها في القضايا المهمة صح وعشان كده مش بنناقشه؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2013)

هو ليه مبقاش يجيلي تقيمات علي الموضوع ده

خلاص بقي اقفلي الموضوع يا خاله دونا 
مبقاش منه مصلحه


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

انا دلوقتي عايز حد من اللي بيحبوا عبد الناصر يجاوبني على النقط دي وان اثرها ممتد ومنكد علينا لحد النهاردة

1- عبد الناصر دمر الحياة السياسية والاخزاب
2- عبد الناصر دمر القومية المصرية لصالح القومية العربية
3- عبد الناصر مجنون بالعظمة وجر البلد لحروب كثيرة دمرتها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هو ليه مبقاش يجيلي تقيمات علي الموضوع ده
> 
> خلاص بقي اقفلي الموضوع يا خاله دونا
> مبقاش منه مصلحه


*ياعم هحط لك تقييم كل ما أصحى م النوم*
*بس مش يتقفل قبل ما تيجى نانسى وتحط لى رابط القصة*
*كبرت فى دماغى بقققققققى*
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*( ملحوسة ) تقييمى بعشرين ألف نقطة ....هاه !!!*​


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

اه ومش يتقفل قبل ما حد يجاوب عن البﻻوي اللي قلناها


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> اخيرا لاقيت حاجة ارد عليها
> عبد الناصر مريض ومهووس بالسلطة ... اوكى اتفقنا
> تقدرى تقوليلى دة كان ضرره ايه على الشعب
> السلطة يحميها المال وسلطة عبد الناصر كان بيحميها حب الشعب له
> ...





بص يا جورج...

أولاً نغمة الأقباط دي....العهد الذهبي للاقباط كان ايام الملك....ايامها كان الاقباط يترشحوا في البرلمان وبيكسبوا (مش بيتعينوا) !

كمان الحوادث الطائفية كانت قليلة جداً خﻻل حكم الانجليز وحتى بعد ثورة 1919
ومكانش فيه حجاب خلال الفترة اللي قبله

فده ميراث هو واخده مش هو اللي عمله!


مش هاعلق بقى على الانجازات او الحاجات الغلط او القرارات الخاطئة وان بحيرة ناصر دي بتضيع علينا مية كتير...ما علينا حلو يا عم عمل انجازات كتيرة!

لكن ضيع اكتر منها في الحروب وجنون العظمة بتاعه وانه يبقى زعيم العرب كلهم!

وضيع كل حاجة لما ما عملش خطة او ضمانات تمشي البلد بعده...وﻷنه ديكتاتور...
بمجرد ما مات...كان طبيعي واحد هيطلع ويمﻻ فراغ السلطة ده....ولأن البيه مش عامل اي ديمقراطية حقيقية او ضمانات...جالكالسادات....وبعده مبارك....

انا شرحت لك مثال انجازات هتلر....

ودلوقتي باقول لك...هو لو مرسي عمل انجازات اقتصادية كتيرة ولبس الناس نقاب....بمنطقك ده انت هتقول انه اه اسلم مصر ونقبها بس بنى كذا وعمل كذا!

طبعاً حرية التعبير والصحافة دي مش واخدة حقها ومش بنعرف نمارسها كويس...وده لان من اول عبد الناصر وهي مقيدة ودمرها!
الانقح ان وصلنا لمرحلة ان الناس بتسأل وهنعمل بيها ايه حرية التعبير والصحافة!
ماهو عشان هي مش موجودة....عمرك ما هتعرف تحاسب الحاكم او تعرف بغلطاته حتى!

وده اللي مرسي هيعمله....انه هياخد كل سلطات ومؤسسات مبارك ويستعملها...بدل ما يدمرها...

عشان كده من الصبح بنقول انه تداول السلطة وعدم تركيزها في ايد واحد، مهما كان حلو وشهم وامير...
غلط لأن ببساطة حتى لو هو كويس، اللي هيييجي بعده ما تضمنهوش!

ضرر هوسه بالسلطة ... غير الضرر الاقتصادي، الناس اللي ماتت في الحروب! انا مش عارف ازاي وصلنا لمرحلة ان فيه واحد شايف الحروب اللي من غير ﻻزمة دي مش ضرر!!


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

المصيبة انكو بتتكلموا في حاجة نتايجها كلها قدامنا (الحال اللي وصلناله)

لو كانت الداخلية المفترية حلوة...ومبارك جميل...وعبد الناصر اسطوري!
امال وصلنا لده ازاي؟

امال لو كنا بنتكلم في حد لسه بادي وبنتوقع هيعمل ايه وهيبقى كويس وﻻ هيودينا ف داهية كنتو عملتوا ايه؟!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا دلوقتي عايز حد من اللي بيحبوا عبد الناصر يجاوبني على النقط دي وان اثرها ممتد ومنكد علينا لحد النهاردة
> 
> 1- عبد الناصر دمر الحياة السياسية والاخزاب
> 2- عبد الناصر دمر القومية المصرية لصالح القومية العربية
> 3- عبد الناصر مجنون بالعظمة وجر البلد لحروب كثيرة دمرتها


*أفتح بيها موضوع مستقل - هنا خلاص*​


Libertus قال:


> اه ومش يتقفل قبل *ما حد من البهوات* يجاوب عن البﻻوي اللي قلناها


*رجاء محبة ونصيحة أبوية بلاش الألفاظ دى معايا أنا بالذات  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2013)

طيب انتوا بتتناقشوا 
ومفيش حاجه وصلت 
يا دونا اقفلي الله يرضي عليكي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طيب انتوا بتتناقشوا
> ومفيش حاجه وصلت
> يا دونا اقفلي الله يرضي عليكي


*يا مرتشى :t33:*
*انا ما بتناقش مع حد - أنا سألت عن أصل قصة أتحكت هنا*
*ومستنيها *
:beee:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2013)

*يُغلق!!​*


----------

